# Oil and Gas employment



## ejfaris (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all,
Im a Canadian thinking about heading down to OZ for a change in my lifestyle.

I have a Bachelors Degree in Geophysics and would like to know where to start looking for a job in Australia. I know its hard from abroad since on your resume you need to usually be a resident. But what is the best way to get in contact with industry people when applying for a visa ( which I understand is a long process ) 


Thanks for any advice or guidance!

Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ejfaris said:


> Hi all,
> Im a Canadian thinking about heading down to OZ for a change in my lifestyle.
> 
> I have a Bachelors Degree in Geophysics and would like to know where to start looking for a job in Australia. I know its hard from abroad since on your resume you need to usually be a resident. But what is the best way to get in contact with industry people when applying for a visa ( which I understand is a long process )
> ...


Different occupation stream but quite a bit of what I have said to Saithful applies in a general sense re options.
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/4361-work-experience.html

With geophysics, I imagine that may mean you would be looking at something like searching for or delineating reserves etc.
But whatever area in Oil and Gas it opens up for you, most companies are always looking for some experience.

Have you looked at companies in Canada or the US, somewhere you could get into over that way and then you'll likely find a lot of companies are international in their operations and then you have companies building rigs, others installing them and yet others again leasing/operating, the Gulf dilemma a typical example of that right now.


----------

